# 3/21/11



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Tried some new areas last night and did very well. Saw one other boat gigging and talked with a Flounder Net Boat - *didn't even know they existed.* Netter said they go out every night, set net and wait till morning to pull catch. Doesn't seem near as fun when you can't see them and stick em.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats good news that you had some success. I'm getting the urge to go.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*What Are You Seeing*

Morning Overkill
Just curious on what you were seeing and how many you were able to stick. What general area were you floundering. I'm seeing mostly undersize fish , though redfish are everywhere.
Thanks bamafan611


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

last night was a great night to be on the water , i think we got over 50 in a couple of hours will try to get pics up soon ! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sounds like ya'll did good How was the fog?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fog was a non issue. We were working the areas around Dauphin Island and only saw three redfish, lots of flounder, mullet and sheephead. Maybe saw three undersized fish all night (flounder).


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I guess the water was clear are you won't have gigged anything. Ya'll must have gone west ?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually, the water was murky - lots of fresh water dumping into the "Bay" and Mississippi Sound. Yes, West.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Now that's a 
"Nice Mess" of Fish.


----------



## feebleoldman (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats a great catch. Way to go. Now leave a few for me.


----------

